# A good polish for GRP surfaces?



## peejay

Hi; 

Looking for a good recommendation for polishing GRP surfaces...

I have a Hymer, no problems polishing the aluminium sides and roof but was wondering what you could recommend for the white GRP front and rear roof cowls. I use Farecla Blacktop at the moment which is listed as recommended for GRP. The surfaces come up ok at first but do seem to to go slightly matt after a while in comparison to the aluminium surfaces. Strangely the bonnet and front wings (also GRP) seem to be ok and nice and shiny.

Any tips and recommendations, preferably with minimal effort would be most appreciated..

Pete


----------



## yozz

Hi Pete

When I mentioned I had a couple of surface marks on the van from tree branches my brother-in-law mentioned that Wickes had something that could polish out marks and polish up GRP without being abrasive. Might be worth checking out on their website


----------



## andygrisswell

I sprayed mine with 2 pack lacquer, its like brand new now.


----------



## EJB

I use a standard caravan shampoo on all vehicles.
Haven't used polish for a few years now. In many cases the polish simply attracts dirt whereas clean, really clean, paintwork (including gel coats) repels all.....as it was designed to do! :wink:


----------



## FoweyBoy

Yacht chandlers have a choice of cleaners and polishes for GRP (boats). Its a personal choice of which one to use.


----------



## dinger

*grp*

Hi Pete

a subject close to my heart as my van has very dull patches on the roof and no matter how much polish or elbow grease are applied it soon dulls down.

After reading the blurb and speaking to yachty people, cleaning, buffing and applying a sealant gives longer lasting sucess. My roof is so high i will looking for help.

I posted on this subject some time back and someone highly recomended a product called " poliglow " available from a yacht chandlers down sarf.

will be interesting to see how you get on
dinger


----------



## peejay

Thanks guys,

Looks like I need a visit to the nearest marina then.

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi Pete, my Rapido still shines like new after four years, I use these products to look after the gel coat surfaces.


----------



## Dunworkin

Hi Pete,

I'm a huge fan of Car Plan T-Cut Color Fast, in white in my case. I use it all over. It produces really good results, and it's big plus is that it polishes off easily, unlike some, which is important when you have a large area to clean.

John


----------



## peejay

Jean-Luc said:


> Hi Pete, my Rapido still shines like new after four years, I use these products to look after the gel coat surfaces.


Colin, could you let me know which products you use from their range please.

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc

Pete, I've used 'Liquid Rubbing' from their 'Boat Care' range of products, I also have 'Premium Polish' and 'UV Protecting Wax Sealer' which I have not got around to using yet.
I found the Liquid Rubbing very easy to use and excellent at removing the light oxidation 'bloom' which built up on my Rapido. The reasion I have not got around to using the polish and sealer is because the liquid rubbing brought the original shine back so well. I will not let them go to waste however as I expect the result they will give will be well worth the effort of applying them, if the result of the liquid rubbing is anything to go by. 
:big9:


----------

